# Planet Fitness



## Quijibo69 (Dec 6, 2016)

I'm going there over the winter to work out. That place gave me free pizza yesterday and there's tons of spaghetti working out. It's 99.9% walking machines and nothing else. Should I kill myself?


----------



## Bassomatic (Dec 6, 2016)

Suicide is a better option than planet fatness. Healthier than a smith machine as well.


----------



## Broseph Stalin (Dec 6, 2016)

As a dude who had a Planet Fatass membership but got driven out by the meatspace SJW crowd, I'd say go if you have absolutely no other choice in gyms or want a 24 hour access gym but don't have any others in your town. Seriously, so much as make the slightest grunt when lifting the weights and they'll trip the YOU'RE TOO FUKKEN ALPHA FOR THIS GYM BRO Reminder Buzzer Thing, or as they like to call it, The Lunk Alarm. Do it enough times and you'll get some aggro as fuck woman with a soccer mom bowlcut coming at you and telling you to "clean up your act or get out", even though you're remaining calm and Zen as fuck while trying to explain that it's proper form to exhale/grunt when lifting. I get they don't want people roaring like they were taking the mightiest and bloodiest shit of their life, but come on.

So yeah, don't go to Planet Fitness. Just get yourself a YMCA membership or something if worse comes to worse.


----------



## Lipitor (Dec 6, 2016)

lol, it's no different than any other gym. One side of the gym is all cardio machines and the other is all the weight lifting equipment. There are tons of guys there who are pumped... they don't seem to have a problem with any lunk alarm, which I''m pretty sure isn't real.  Sure they don't have a cross-fit or powerlifting program, so if you want that, go join a more expensive gym. You can take fitness there a seriously as you choose.  If you're an alpha male tough guy who can't handle the reputation this gym has, then go elsewhere. But I doubt the average person is going to feel limited by what this chain provides.


----------



## Bassomatic (Dec 6, 2016)

Lipitor said:


> lol, it's no different than any other gym. One side of the gym is all cardio machines and the other is all the weight lifting equipment. There are tons of guys there who are pumped... they don't seem to have a problem with any lunk alarm, which I''m pretty sure isn't real.  Sure they don't have a cross-fit or powerlifting program, so if you want that, go join a more expensive gym. You can take fitness there a seriously as you choose.  If you're an alpha male tough guy who can't handle the reputation this gym has, then go elsewhere. But I doubt the average person is going to feel limited by what this chain provides.


Depends on the gym itself, not all are set up the same with equipment, the local one to me my Mom goes to literally does not have a single fucking bar. Power rack? Nope. It's not a small place either, so it's a choice to exclude them.

I'd agree if you take fitness seriously and your gym has the basic stuff  you could make use of it as a gym. But I'm guessing the one I've been to is not the only one skip out on basic lifting requirements.

I'd wager, the rep it has keeps people whom are dedicated to fitness away mostly so they don't even bother trying to broaden their market. I can't fault them for being the "ungym" but as someone who likes the gym it's gonna always be a lol cow to us whom lift.


----------



## nad7155 (Dec 6, 2016)

Lipitor said:


> But I doubt the average person is going to feel limited by what this chain provides.




This.

For the average couch potato wanting to get in shape, it's fine.

Anything more than that, not so good.

I live right near one, and it's funny how right after the new year, the parking lot is packed. Two weeks later, not so much.

EDIT.

They call themselves the "No Judgement Zone", yet they used to have commercials mocking serious weightlifters/bodybuilders.

They are the SJW version of a gym.


----------



## Without A Gout (Dec 6, 2016)

I wonder how long it would take @Internet War Criminal to trigger the lunk alarm there? Over/Under 40 seconds?


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Dec 6, 2016)

DerSandstrom said:


> I wonder how long it would take @Internet War Criminal to trigger the lunk alarm there? Over/Under 40 seconds?



definitely under. I have the YouTube videos to prove it


----------



## RI 360 (Dec 6, 2016)

lol fam get a kettlebell, not a PF membership.


----------



## Tranhuviya (Dec 6, 2016)

If the Lunk Alarm is real, it sounds like a shitty gym. What's the point if you punish people for working out?


----------



## Quijibo69 (Dec 6, 2016)

Tranhuviya said:


> If the Lunk Alarm is real, it sounds like a shitty gym. What's the point if you punish people for working out?



Yes, that is real. But I've never hear it go off yet.


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Dec 6, 2016)

entropyseekswork said:


> lol fam get a kettlebell, not a PF membership.



Kettle bells? REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## TheAmazingAxolotl (Dec 6, 2016)

entropyseekswork said:


> lol fam get a kettlebell, not a PF membership.





Internet War Criminal said:


> Kettle bells? REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE



better make that two kettlebells


----------



## WonkeyDong (Dec 6, 2016)

I just go to local gyms, planet fitness is like, why would you go to a gym chain, you dont get that same feeling of being pals with the owner


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Dec 6, 2016)

WonkeyDong said:


> I just go to local gyms, planet fitness is like, why would you go to a gym chain, you dont get that same feeling of being pals with the owner



You're not pals with people you're paying, just a customer


----------



## UVA CWCValiers (Dec 6, 2016)

Most chain gyms are shit.  I have a 24 Hour membership and the "best" location of the group near me has ONE squat rack - which half the time is being used by trainers with their tub-of-lard clients who complain the entire time - and TWO Smith Machines (which half the bozos going to the gym use for squats, smh).  The free weights are never re-racked correctly and creepy old men lurk in the locker room.  It's a rad experience.

Good luck finding a place.  Golds used to be good  (at least for a chain) - you could go in, do your thing, and get out - but, who knows any more.


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Dec 8, 2016)

The guy who ran the 24 Hour Fitness near me used to have a TV playing The Passion of the Christ on loop 24/7. No joke.


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Dec 8, 2016)

Francis E. Dec Esc. said:


> The guy who ran the 24 Hour Fitness near me used to have a TV playing The Passion of the Christ on loop 24/7. No joke.



Most customers enjoyed it and used his chiseled abs as motivation, could have told me to my face instead of complaining like a faggot with bad form


----------



## TiggerNits (Dec 8, 2016)

The guy who owns the gym my wife works at is a buff Mormon. What is it with the deeply religious and running good gyms?


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Dec 8, 2016)

TiggerNits said:


> The guy who owns the gym my wife works at is a buff Mormon. What is it with the deeply religious and running good gyms?



Taking care of your body is seen as a religious obligation, and so is being honest in business. So throw good work ethic on top and that's a pretty good recipe for success


----------



## TiggerNits (Dec 8, 2016)

Internet War Criminal said:


> Taking care of your body is seen as a religious obligation, and so is being honest in business. So throw good work ethic on top and that's a pretty good recipe for success




That makes a lot of sense. Dude's a pretty smart HR manager as well. All his massage therapists , personal trainers, child care workers (save one) and sports med folks are attractive, so it has a shit ton of GI's stationed nearby sign up just to do 8 miles on the treadmill while they drool


----------



## Lurkette (Dec 8, 2016)

the pf's near me are pretty cool
i usually go at night so i miss the free pizza/bagel days, but the hydro massage chairs are fantastically calming after a workout
you should be able to pop in and ask for a tour to see what equipment they have and if it'll suit your needs, mine has a (what i assume to be) decent array of equipment to workout the various parts of your body, weights and such included
the employees are chill and i've never heard the "lunk alarm" go off, although i've heard stories of employees at other locations waiting for someone to walk under it then turning it on to scare the shit out of them


----------



## Daughter of Cernunnos (Dec 8, 2016)

I am not American I am friggin jelly of you guise for having that gym. It's super affordable, free food, 24 hr.


----------



## DumbDosh (Dec 12, 2016)

I just signed up for the PF near me. It seems to be a good starter gym, plus $10 a month for a 24 hour gym right near me is worth it for a poor butt like me. I wouldn't go there if I was actually fully fit and in shape and needed a full spectrum of free weight equipment, but if you just want to get into the habit of going to the gym every weekday it's big enough but not intimidating since you know anyone that's actually a bodybuilder is in a more advanced gym.

I don't give a shit about the free pizza and bagel stuff, that's literally garbage but I can understand why they do it, keep that dumb clientele who'll fall for it coming back.

The one near me looks big enough and I work late so I can go there past midnight and work out in peace while listening to a podcast or something.

The way I view it, Planet Fitness is a gym in the same way that bass is a guitar, it technically is, but for the most part it's just a starter and if you want to continue and get really good you're gonna move on to something better.


----------



## Lats of Peace (Dec 12, 2016)

If you're out of shape, Planet Shitness is a great gym to start out with. If you're a serious lifter, the selection and availability of free weights will limit your gains potential. My understanding is that every location is slightly different as they're independently owned and operated. The one I go to is pretty lenient and only sounds the stupid ass lunk alarm when people drop weights. There's a few jacked regulars but overall the clientele is much less swole than Gold's or Powerhouse. Ultimately the experience is what you make of it imo. Good luck OP.


----------



## Without A Gout (Dec 12, 2016)

I'm not a fan of their advertising (we don't judge anyone here, except if you're a douchebag meathead, then we are going to shame you to repentance), but you have to give credit to them. They do a good job of bringing in people who join the gym for a few sessions, never return, and never cancel their memberships. It's foolproof.



Francis E. Dec Esc. said:


> The guy who ran the 24 Hour Fitness near me used to have a TV playing The Passion of the Christ on loop 24/7. No joke.



Forty lashes and Cross Carrying were innovative workouts for their time.

I heard that crucifiction is an absolutely killer workout for your core.


----------



## DumbDosh (Dec 14, 2016)

Just to give some more evidence to my earlier point about it being a good starter gym. I've been working out at my local PF and was pleasantly surprised at the selection of free weights they had at mine.

Here's a shitty photo I tried to take at the end of my workout to show off the row of free weights. I definitely think if I went to a gold's gym or some other intermediate level gym there would be more and better equipment like this, but it's fully allowing me to do the routine I set out wanting to do.







https://www.muscleandstrength.com/workouts/jason-blaha-ice-cream-fitness-5x5-novice-workout

This routine was recommended to me by several people and it seems like it will work. Really my PF is set up perfectly for me since I go in at night when there's like 3-5 people and most of them are just sticking to the ton of cardio machines, so I can just do free weights in peace, and unlike some other gyms I've visited these ones actually seem like they're set up specifically for people who don't want a spotter, which is awesome for me because I feel like I can actually do squats and bench presses and not worry about it. Really it only took me like a couple minutes to figure out where I could do each exercise in my workout and then I had no interruptions and didn't have to wait at all. Probably the only time I had to leave the general free weight area was to do hyperextensions on a machine in like one of their special 30 or 15 minute workout routine areas.

So in the end I totally understand why people hate PF, but I think I lucked out and found one that fit my needs.


----------



## NG 070 (Dec 14, 2016)

The PF nearest to me is pretty decent, has a nice variance of clientele, and a huge selection of weights and other exercise equipment. Better than the YMCA I used to go to (which was pretty poor for the price you had to pay to join), at any rate. I tend to go either before the evening rush and early afternoon on the weekends, and that's a pretty good time to go around here. Once I'm reacclimatized to working out, I'll probably switch over to Crossfit at some point if I really want to get serious about getting into running or w/e by 2018.

I haven't done any of their trainer-focused programs, but I'm thinking of looking into it in the new year.


----------



## Dr.Research (Dec 15, 2016)

My boyfriend said he and friend went to one where they had sensors or something so that if you were grunting or sounding too much like a dying whale during lifting an attendant would come tell you to quit it.  They also didn't let you do to dead lifts. 

I dunno. I don't go to the gym but from what I've hard it's more a place for casuals who are trying to lose some weight or maintain rather than actually get ripped/ good at lifting.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Dec 15, 2016)

Daughter of Pomona said:


> I am not American I am friggin jelly of you guise for having that gym. It's super affordable, free food, 24 hr.


Yes, I do cardio, but at least it's good to maintain growth hormone and a healthy circulatory system.


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## TiggerNits (Dec 28, 2016)

I would like to take this moment to point out that the term "Fat people" is a misnomer, as you cannot be both. Thank you


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Dec 29, 2016)

TiggerNits said:


> What is it with the deeply religious and running good gyms?



The body is a temple, brah, and the religious are hardwired to respect temples.


----------

